# Howard Stables Congress Champions . . .



## Howard Stables (Aug 10, 2010)

Howard Stables just returned from the ASPC/ASPR Shetland Congress in Ardmore, OK and would like to announce their Champions . . .

CREATED IN HIS IMAGE (HOF)

Owned and Loved by Howard Stables - Beaverton, OR

Grand Champion Modern Shetland Stallion, Over

Senior Champion Modern Shetland Stallion, Over

Champion Modern Shetland Stallion, 3 yrs & older, Over

Champion Modern Shetland Stallion, Owned and Shown by an Amateur w/ Marci Stucki

Res Grand Champion Modern Shetland Harness STAKE, Over

Champion Modern Shetland Open Harness, Over

Champion Modern Shetland Amateur Harness w/ Marci Stucki

HOT HOT HEAT (HOF)

Owned and Loved by Howard Stables - Beaverton, OR

Grand Champion Modern Shetland Country Pleasure Driving STAKE, Over

Champion Modern Shetland Open Country Pleasure Driving, Over

Champion Modern Shetland Amateur Country Pleasure Driving w/ Marci Stucki

Champion Modern Shetland PMC Country Pleasure Driving w/ Michael Stucki

Grand Champion ASPR Country Pleasure Driving STAKE, Over

Champion ASPR Open Country Pleasure Driving

Champion ASPR Amateur Country Pleasure Driving w/ Marci Stucki

MICHIGANS GOLDEN EAGLE (HOF)

Owned and Loved by Reining Spirit Ranch, Mike and Carol Want - Lodi, CA

Grand Champion Modern Pleasure Shetland Stallion, Over

Senior Champion Modern Pleasure Shetland Stallion, Over

Champion Modern Pleasure Shetland Stallion, 3 yrs & older, Over

Res Grand Champion Modern Shetland Formal Pleasure Driving STAKE, Over

Champion Modern Shetland Open Formal Pleasure Driving, Over

Champion Modern Shetland Amateur Formal Pleasure Driving w/ Carol Want

EXTREMELY IMPRESSIVE

Owned and Loved by Reining Spirit Ranch, Mike and Carol Want - Lodi, CA

Res Grand Champion ASPR Harness STAKE, Over

Champion ASPR Open Harness, Over

Champion ASPR Amateur Harness w/ Carol Want

We have a few training openings for 2011 - reserve your spot today!

Email [email protected]
​


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats Kathy, Awesome show for your crew!!


----------

